# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Bee Communication

## Jimbo

Attended a very interesting talk about bee communication last night given by our very own Gavin Ramsay. It's has been a long time since I have heard the audience coming out with words like 'Amazing', 'Wow' etc during a talk and that was from the older more experienced beekeepers who know everything. 
My problem is how to explain to SWMBO why  I going to be out even longer at my bees as I am now going to be looking at them communicating with each other.
A big thank you Gavin for a very interesting talk and for travelling all the way down from Dundee.

----------


## gavin

Och Jim, you're far to kind!  Thanks for the hospitality and it was great to see such a turnout at a thriving local association.

I'm about to put up pictures of the audience here.  That thread has the videos you saw last night.

G.

----------

